# [Windows XP]  Neueingelegte/-angeschlossene Datenträger werden nicht erkannt



## vault-tec (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo, Forum.

Obgleich ich es mir nie hätte erträumen lassen, dass ich mal eine Frage zu Windows stellen würde, tritt der Fall hiermit nun doch ein. 

*Beschreibung des Problems:*
Das Windows XP (MediaCenter Edition) im Rechner meines Freundes reagiert nicht auf das Wechseln von Datenträgern; d.h. wenn man z.B. eine CD/DVD wechselt bei der Installation eines Programmes, wird die neu eingelegte nicht erkannt. Folge: Keine Installation auf herkömmlichem Wege möglich. Selbes gilt für USB-Massenspeicher wie Sticks oder externe Festplatten. Nur Datenträger, die bereits beim Booten des Rechners im Laufwerk bzw. am Port waren, werden erkannt. 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass es allgemein irgendetwas mit der _automatischen Benachrichtigung beim Wechsel_ zu tun hat, aber diese Option kann man unter XP ja nicht mehr direkt einstellen (nur über die Registry).

Dass es am DVD-ROM-Laufwerk liegt, kann man denke ich ausschliessen, da wie gesagt auch die USB-Ports und der Brenner davon betroffen sind.

*Bisherige Lösungsversuche:*

Setzen des Wertes von _*HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE / SYSTEM / CurrentControllSet / Services / CdRom // Autorun*_ auf Hexadezimal 1. -> Keine Wirkung. (War eh schon auf 1)
Installation des TweakUI und versuchte Anpassung über die "Paranoia"-Registerkarte. ("Daten"- bzw. "Audio"-Option) -> Keine Wirkung. Außerdem verstehe ich nicht ganz, was mit "benötigt jeweils den automatischen Medienwechsel" gemeint ist.

Ich bin derzeit mit meinem Latein am Ende, möchte aber eine Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems nach Möglichkeit umgehen, da ich ja eher ein Einstellungsproblem vermute. Ich hoffe, mir ist noch zu helfen. 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Ratschläge. 

Gruß, Niko


----------

